
“Learn This One Weird Trick to Debug CSS” - zaydek
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/learn-this-one-weird-trick-to-debug-css-88529aa5a6a3
======
noemit
It literally is clickbait, though. Use descriptive titles.

~~~
zaydek
Thanks for the note! I was going for internet humor, I might have missed,
though :)

